# fresh/live shrimp around Folly/Mt Pleasant?



## jcarpenter (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi guys!

New to forum from NC and had a quick question. Where can I get some fresh or live shrimp in Mt Pleasant or Folly. Heading down tomorrow for the weekend and staying in Mt Pleasant and planning to fish Folly. Is there any local place to get live minnows?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't think the shrimping boats are out yet so there's no *fresh* shrimp...most of what you buy as fresh will be last years local (hopefully local anyway) frozen and thawed as needed. Most of the shrimp inshore are small but you may be able to find a bait shop that has some. Call around. Otherwise the best place to get shrimp will be a seafood market/store.


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Crosby's Seafood is right on Folly Road as you are driving in to Folly, it will be on the right side, just before the river. Their bait is usually pretty good!


----------



## gmc_n_TN (Jul 8, 2010)

The gentleman (Nate)I fished with on Folly Pier last April claimed to buy his on the street corner somewhere for $2.50 # and they seem to do better than Crosby's. If anyone knows where that is please post the location, I will be down in May.


----------



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

hey dude, I'll be down the last weekend in May. YOu gonna be around?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

gmc_n_TN said:


> The gentleman (Nate)I fished with on Folly Pier last April claimed to buy his on the street corner somewhere for $2.50 # and they seem to do better than Crosby's. If anyone knows where that is please post the location, I will be down in May.


Usually just roadside stands, not a permanent location.


----------



## gmc_n_TN (Jul 8, 2010)

2nd week in May for me.


----------

